# Lost diamond earring at prospector camp SJ river



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

My wife lost one of her earrings at prospector camp on the bluff to Mexican hat section of the San Juan on 7/15. I'm thinking they were in our tent when I shook the sand out. It would be on the downstream side of the camp near the top of the beach. If anyone is floating by or camping there, she would really like to have her wedding present back! Reward for sure! Hoping to use that as an excuse to go again next weekend! Please call Jim if found at 970 seven nine nine 0735. 
Thanks!


----------



## lchastai (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you find your earring? I may be going on the SJ in May, I can take a look for you.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Why are you wearing diamond earings on a river trip?????


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Yes we did!*

We went back the next weekend. We borrowed a metal detector from a friend of mine and searched all over the place. As we were tearing down our camp the next morning I decided to look one last time before we left. The metal detector went off and there it was! Thanks for the offer though. I'm sure that she learned her lesson with earrings!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

................like not bringing diamond earrings on a rafting trip??


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

That's amazing.


----------

